# Best way to substitute/replace builloun cubes



## thebeloved (Jul 31, 2012)

From what I can tell, these things are not healthy. And the salt itself is not the problem, its everything else.

So obviously I would want some salt as one thing to replace these things. Good sea salt. What other spices would you recommend to substitute for for example chicken or beef flavored cubes? I dont want to get the exact taste, I just want something thats a decent substitute to flavor basic meals.

Thank you very much experts


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Really no commercial sub that isn't high in salt. You could make your own stock and really reduce it to a syrup consistency then freeze it in ice cube trays. But the Better than Bouillon pastes are good, still high in salt though.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I sometimes use (salt-free) Demi glace and stock from http://www.morethangourmet.com/ good for both taste and consistency if you're looking to thicken.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Reduced sodium "Better than Bullion" or Knorr "stock pot" (not cheap BTW), but even reducing stock will develop the natural sodium from the ingredients.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Make and freeze stock in one cup increments - or use Better than Bullion, the cubes always taste like .... well not good.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Of all the cubes and bases available at the retail level, this brand comes closest to the ones used in food service. Their lobster and clam base actually contains lobster and clams as there chicken contains chicken. On line, I have seen them sell for over *8.00  this is way to high In Publix or Kroger supermarket they are 4.49.-4.99. These should not be used to actually make the soup or sauce, they should be used as flavor enhancers only. Commercially I use Minors and Knorr Swiss.  Sure they have salt but again they do not make the soup they only boost a weak stock. They make a low sodium chicken also. I use them home and have great results with all of their flavors. If you want the real thing you could start with a 10 gal stock pot and reduce it down to about  a 1/2 pint. This is called ""Glace' Di Viand""  even stronger then "" Demi Glace."" This was done 50-60 years ago in all first class establishments. EJB


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

chefedb said:


> This is called ""Glace' Di Viand""


It's "Glace de viande".


----------

